# Started my new bow press



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

All you guys building these press`s has got me out in the garage !
Ordered everything last week from mcmaster carr and it arrived
friday ! I have seen several designs on here that are awsome but going to add a few things ! The pic below is me just startin the
fingers ! The welding will be the easy part ! I`ll keep ya posted !


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow. Heck of a nice mill to have in the garage!! Good luck with the press.:darkbeer:


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

kenny borel said:


> wow. Heck of a nice mill to have in the garage!! Good luck with the press.:darkbeer:


Thanks some people have wood shops , i like to cut and weld metal !
I spend most of my time out there any way ! Thats were i keep the :darkbeer:


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

wow. that is bad @$$


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

[Thanks i build alot of stuff out there ! I have a complete machine shop!
I have been maching for 21 years ! love it , and it keeps me out of trouble !


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Thad Ive seen some of your work. I have one of your mouth call presses and you made a tape cutter head for me, top notch work If I do say so myself. I bet your press fingers will be top notch and you could probably sell a few sets in the classifieds. I have been watching all these linear press threads and I think I am going to have to build one for myself. I will need a set of fingers of course .


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

JERRY ,

HOW HAVE YOU BEEN ! YOU STILL BUILDING CALLS I HOPE ! I HAVE BEEN BUILDING ALOT OF BOW STRINGS LATELY AND THE BOW PRESS I BUILT
YEARS AGO ISN`T WORING OUT TO GOOD ON SOME OF THE NEW BOWS !
BUT I HAVE GOT THAT ALL WORKED OUT ! :wink:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah I hear ya on the old bow press. I built an elp type press last year to replace my old design and it works great but I think these linear style presses will work better on these short limb beyond parrallel bows. 
Yeah I have been makin a few calls , that mouth call press is the shizzle! :shade:


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Glad to hear the mouth call press is working out for ya !!!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how much did Mcmaster-carr charge for shipping of steel?


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

honestly i got the metal tubing from work ! but mcmaster carr has never did me wrong i order alot of stuff through them !


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

easyeriq said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much did Mcmaster-carr charge for shipping of steel?


I just got some metal from McMaster Carr today. It was $11 for 26# through UPS. That was my steel, acme rod, and acme nuts. I thought it was pretty reasonable.


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

They cliped me $32 for two 8' pieces of pipe and a 3' piece of acme rod. They told me around $10 when i ordered it and on the invoice it was a different story. Not impressed with that. But the steel was great.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

mikea5232 said:


> They cliped me $32 for two 8' pieces of pipe and a 3' piece of acme rod. They told me around $10 when i ordered it and on the invoice it was a different story. Not impressed with that. But the steel was great.



I only had (2) 4' pieces with a 3' acme rod and 4 acme nuts, 26# total. I didn't know what to expect from shipping and handling but was pleasantly surprised it wasn't any worse. Yeah, the nestable steel is gonna be much better IMO.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

jerry,

you should have contacted me ! you should have purchased your acme
threaded rod and nuts through Enco Manufacturing alot cheaper !

Thad


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

HOPE THIS HELPS


http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRHM

NUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Model #FJ407-2208

THREADED ROD,,,,,,,Model #FJ408-0208


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been buisy with several other project , just been able to work on it here
and there ! have taken several photo's as i go will get theposted as soon as i can !
i think the ajustability that i have incorperated in this press will be worth it !

Thad


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a few pic`s 

turning the bearing block,,,,,








TURNING AND THREADING THE ACME THREDED ROD TO FIT THE BEARING BLOCK ! HAVIN FUN NOW !:darkbeer:








CUTTING A SLOT FOR SOME EXTRA ADJUSTMENT


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

sweet wish i had the equipment to do things like that man i would never be bored.....green with envy


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a feeling this is going to be the best home-built press yet.

Helps to have the right tools for the job.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

bbs383ci said:


> sweet wish i had the equipment to do things like that man i would never be bored.....green with envy


SOME PEOPLE HANG OUT IN BAR`S :shade: I WOULD RATHER HANG OUT IN THE GARAGE ! THE BEER IS CHEAPER AND I CAN WALK HOME ! LOL
BUT HONESTLY IT DOES GET OLD,,,, WORKING IN A TOOL SHOP AND COMING HOME AND DOING MORE OF IT ! RAN OUT OF GAS TO NIGHT ON THE WELDER!
BE BACK OUT THERE TOMORROW !

THAD


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

Thad da man. Builds the best turkey call presses out there and soon to be bow presses:darkbeer:
D Whitt


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*I'm with you*



Archeroni said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be the best home-built press yet.
> 
> Helps to have the right tools for the job.


I too am thinking that this will be the best yet. Just got to your post and had to stop to agree with ya! WOW!! Looking good so far. I'm gonna have to get going on mine. The new (used) X Force 6 can't be pressed in my old one and hunting season will be here before you know it. Gotta tune on that bow.


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

all the excitement around this press i cant wait to see it we need more pictures :withchild let see this baby i feel like im waiting for a child birth


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

starving archer said:


> all the excitement around this press i cant wait to see it we need more pictures :withchild let see this baby i feel like im waiting for a child birth


lol that`s funny ! I`ll keep post`n pics as i go ! It is not all that different from what most are building ! I have just added an extra adjustment ! As of now it will press a bow 20 inch`s to 58 inch`s long ! I build alot of bow strings and tired of not being able to safely press shorter bows ! Still haven`t decided on a color ????
To paint it !!!!!!!

Thad


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a few more pic`s

















I GAINED AN EXTRA 12 " OF ADJUSTMEST DOING THIS KEEPS MORE OF THE TUBING INSIDE EACH OTHER ALOT MORE RIGID ! MOST WILL NOT NEED AN
ADJUSTMENT LIKE THIS BUT IT WILL BE HANDY AT TIMES


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nice*

To me that looks more like your press AND my press. 

Seriously it looks great. Whats the size and wall thickness of the tubing(s) you are using? Is that what they call nestable tubing? Only thing around here is the tubing with the seams in it which dosen't work as well. Also did you go with 3/4 - 6 acme thread rod or what size? Wheel size?


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Looking*

Ok. I've been looking at ordering from online/phone. Wondering if 2" o.d. -1.760" i.d. for the outer tube with 1 3/4" (1.750") for the inside or would that be too snug. It's only leaving .01" room for slack. Or 2 1/2" with .188 wall will give me a 2.124" i.d. Then I could use a 2" to go inside giving me .124" slack. That seems like it might work better without being too tight.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the tubing size`s i used yes i am using the 3/4-6 acme the part #`s
are listed a few post back and the cheapest place to buy them from ! hope this help`s
I also used there 6in dia hand wheel

http://www.mcmaster.com/#

2 inch square part # 4931T47

1 3/4 inch square part # 4931T132


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, that string jig looks familiar. :thumb: Nice work


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thanks*



FEATHER_RIDGE said:


> Here is the tubing size`s i used yes i am using the 3/4-6 acme the part #`s
> are listed a few post back and the cheapest place to buy them from ! hope this help`s
> I also used there 6in dia hand wheel
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

:wink:


SDLAW said:


> Hey, that string jig looks familiar. :thumb: Nice work



THANK`S I USED A COMBANATION OF JIGS I SEEN HERE AT AT ! :wink:


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry guy`s i have been out of town will try to post some more pic`s this week-end


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

SDLAW said:


> Hey, that string jig looks familiar. :thumb: Nice work


Yeah the sring jig has caught my eye too, Could the OP start a thread on that DIY as well?


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Yeah the sring jig has caught my eye too, Could the OP start a thread on that DIY as well?


Here's the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

SDLAW said:


> Here's the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


OMG, I am gonna sell my Yellow stone after I make something like this.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Finished it finally,,,, what do you guys think ??????


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

looks great does it mount onto a tow hich with the single bar


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

THANK`S
I build one like that for me so i could slide it into a mounting tube that i mounted on the underside of one of my work benches
that way when i`m not using it i can just slide it out ! The other one i built has legs to mount on a work bench ! I`ll post pic`s to it later !


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

where did you get the end caps for the tube i would like to get some for mine


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dang Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

I got the end caps from mcmaster carr,,,,,,


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

*benck mounted*


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

looks great :thumbs_up:thumbs_up all these guys making theirs got me started making one too i should be able to post them up after this weekend of the finished press i went with a bottle jack design i dont have quite the shop that you have:teeth:


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

whack&stack said:


> looks great :thumbs_up:thumbs_up all these guys making theirs got me started making one too i should be able to post them up after this weekend of the finished press i went with a bottle jack design i dont have quite the shop that you have:teeth:


THANKS I`M SURE YOURS WILL WORK GREAT :shade:


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

nice.. you got some good equipments to help you. I'm gonna build my own press later on too..  Hey, we can create some cool stuff that works and sell them to the public...


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

soulless said:


> nice.. You got some good equipments to help you. I'm gonna build my own press later on too..  hey, we can create some cool stuff that works and sell them to the public...


lol,,,,,, don`t mind making a little extra money but not sure i want to get caught up in all that,,,,,,bs i`ve been reading !!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

FEATHER_RIDGE said:


> lol,,,,,, don`t mind making a little extra money but not sure i want to get caught up in all that,,,,,,bs i`ve been reading !!!


+100 i hear ya i wouldnt mind making a few for some guys but i dont want to mass produce for sure


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

do have any close up pics of how you did the bearing blocks.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Here hope this helps,,, i turned my own bearing housing the bearing # are listed,, they are mcmaster carr part #`s


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW man great work it looks great!!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

johnson21 said:


> wow man great work it looks great!!


thanks ,,,,,, it works great !!! Had fun building it !!

Thad


----------



## broadhead0706 (Jun 11, 2006)

*bow press*

the press looks great ,feather ridge nice work, would some one have a part list of everthing i need to start making one ,i could not decide on what press ,but after seeing yours i no it will work on any bow i have, thanks guys nice work.:teeth:


----------



## csik.sc (Sep 27, 2006)

*awesome press...*

now that you are done...... would you like to sell it or how would you charge to make another??


----------



## OntarioArch (Mar 21, 2005)

Thats an awsome job way to go.


OA


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

ontarioarch said:


> thats an awsome job way to go.
> 
> 
> Oa


thank you !!! I try to build quality,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Westhall10 (Aug 6, 2009)

awsome


----------



## catamountarcher (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job I am building mine the shop is building my fingers now. I like how you have chosen to mount your fingers. I would like to do mine the same.If you don't mind me asking how far apart are the blocks you have your fingers mounted on?


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

catamountarcher said:


> great job i am building mine the shop is building my fingers now. I like how you have chosen to mount your fingers. I would like to do mine the same.if you don't mind me asking how far apart are the blocks you have your fingers mounted on?


i mounted the block`s 4 inch`s to the out side that way i could use a standard 4inch long dowel pin !


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Space below fingers*

About how much space did you leave between the fingers and the tubing under them for adjustment/tilt of fingers? 
Thanks!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

I allowed .025 clearence !


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

great job, i'm a machinist also and know great work when i see it. i've been wanting to make a press for years but never had the time so i bought one of jason mcormick's new toad presses. jason makes a killer press himself,but your's definetly gives the toad press a run for it's money. your press is by far the best looking home designed and built press i have ever seen and will ever see,absolutely awesome!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

vegas steve said:


> great job, i'm a machinist also and know great work when i see it. i've been wanting to make a press for years but never had the time so i bought one of jason mcormick's new toad presses. jason makes a killer press himself,but your's definetly gives the toad press a run for it's money. your press is by far the best looking home designed and built press i have ever seen and will ever see,absolutely awesome!


THANK YOU ! I DO TRY TO DO MY BEST ! AFTER I BUILT 2 OF THESE I HAVE GOTN OTHER IDEA`S  GOIN TO BUILD ONE THAT FOLDS UP,,,:shade:
IT MAY B A FEW WEEKS BEFORE I GET STARTED BUT ALREADY HAVE THE STUFF ON ORDER AND DRAWLINGS DONE !

THAD


----------



## fita900 (Oct 25, 2008)

How much you want for it.It looks awesome.How short of bow can it do?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

did you build the string jig i see in the back ground? how about some photos of it if you did? thanks


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

kc hay seed said:


> did you build the string jig i see in the back ground? how about some photos of it if you did? thanks



yes i did build the string jig ! i took several ideas that i saw on here and added a few ! it will curruntly run about 20inchs of serving a minute ! 
it will pre-strech the string at 300lb, twist 2 color strings without removing
the string from jig ! i`ll post pic`s later !

Thad


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

FEATHER_RIDGE said:


> yes i did build the string jig ! i took several ideas that i saw on here and added a few ! it will curruntly run about 20inchs of serving a minute !
> it will pre-strech the string at 300lb, twist 2 color strings without removing
> the string from jig ! i`ll post pic`s later !
> 
> Thad


That sounds like an awesome jig , look foward to seeing pic's of it ..
I need a good one ( hint , hint , hint )


----------



## rletts77 (Aug 23, 2009)

Will you be selling any of these??????


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

NO I WILL NOT BE SELLING ANY OF THESE STRING JIGS ! THERE IS WAY TO MUCH WORK LET ALONE THE COST ! Deezlin ON HERE MAKE A GOOD REASONABLE PRICE JIG ! TALKED WITH HIM AT THE ATA SHOW NICE FELLO !


----------



## phipdeer (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!


Thad


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

They cliped me $32 for two 8' pieces of pipe and a 3' piece of acme rod. They told me around $10 when i ordered it and on the invoice it was a different story. Not impressed with that. But the steel was great.[/QUOTE said:


> UPS probably charged them for an oversized package since it was 8' long - then they passed the cost to you. doesn't make you feel any better, but that's most likely how it went. (worked for them a long time ago)
> 
> good luck on the presses ... I made need a set of fingers sometime too.


----------



## BVavra (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you built the foldingnpress yet? I am interested to see the design


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

No i have not yet built it ! Been to buisy with everything else !


----------



## luckyy (Mar 17, 2009)

Just curious, how many hrs. did it take??


----------



## kickin16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice!!! i want one


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

luckyy said:


> just curious, how many hrs. Did it take??



the first 2 i built i had about 6 hours a piece ! Not including paint !
Going to make a few more with a mod,, buying everything new i had about 112.00 in each !


----------



## BVavra (Dec 28, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

BVavra said:


> any updates?


no updates as of yet ! been too buisy ! deer season opened saturday !:wink:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thad,
That is a very nice press! I like your "adjustment slot". You kicked it up a notch with that idea.
Thanks for the post and for listing some of your materials!
I really like your mill and am envious. I should have went to metal working instead of woodworking!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Great idea on the adjustable slide. Gonna build another press for myself and wanted a faster means other than cranking the hand wheel to fit different bow lengths.
Best in show right here!


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

What is the proper name of these handles. Need to order a couple????Anyone??


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#control-handles/=wjt1xj


----------



## saskybowhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

could you tell me the dimension for the fingers? or do you have a print? i have access to a milling machine


----------

